# "Experiences & Tips" Stirling and Flame-Eater models



## Jan Ridders (Dec 13, 2013)

*Hi all interested,*
*During the last 12 years I have designed and made several Stirling and Flame-Eater models. I have actualalized the the page "Experiences enTips" on my web site for these type of small engines and now I also translated that to my (school) English, see:
http://ridders.nu/Webpaginas/pagina_ervaringen_tips_stirlings/ervaringenstirlings_frameset.htm
http://ridders.nu/Webpaginas/pagina_ervaringen_tips_happers/ervaringenhappers_frameset.htm
I do not pretend to have all the wisdom about this matter but maybe it could be useful information for novice modelers with little experience in this area**.

Friendly greetings from Holland,*
*Jan Ridders*


----------



## danstir (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks for letting me see all those beautiful engines and for your words of wisdom on the subject.


----------



## millman (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks Jan, nice writeup. I frequently visit your pages to find inspiration!


----------



## purpleknif (Dec 13, 2013)

Got a stirling that tries to run but just not quite. When the weather warms up I'll try again .   Thm:


----------



## Chiptosser (Dec 13, 2013)

Jan,   I have looked at many of your models, they are jewels.

I marvel at your craftsmanship and hope, some day to make models as quality as you do.

Thank you, for what you have done for the modeling world.


----------

